# Slow N Steady Spring 2017



## RandomDude (Mar 21, 2017)

Registration closes this Saturday, so be sure to sign up if you wanna come!

https://www.cubingusa.com/SlowNSteadySpring2017/index.php

Hope to see some of you there


----------



## Charles Jerome (Mar 21, 2017)

*Mains and Goals:

3x3: *Sub-13 average and Sub-11 Single *Make second round* // Main: Weilong GTS or Gans Air UM
*4x4*: Sub-55 average and Sub-50 Single // Main: Wuque
*5x5*: Make cutoff and get any average as long if it is not above 2:15 to qualify for nationals // Main: Weichuang GTS
*3x3 OH*: Sub-24 Average and Sub-20 Single // Main: Weilong GTS or Cubicle Valk 3
*Megaminx*: Sub-1:40 average and Sub-1:35 single // Main: X-Man Galaxy (Sculpted
*Square-1*: Sub-22 average and Sub-17 single *Make finals* // Main: Cubicle Qiyi Square-1

Can't wait for this comp, this is my 3rd SNS comp I have been too!
I also have VA Open Spring in the same weekend as this comp.


----------



## DELToS (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 24, 2017)

Only 2 days left to register!


----------

